# newbie question



## kn857sa (Nov 28, 2008)

hi I have a 4 months old female bengal kitten ,which i would like to give a chance to have babies. The only males I am finding though are about 2 months old, if I get one of those males , will the female cat wait for him to be mature to have sex or will she still make this loud moaning noises and look for some other male cat? 
please advise on whats the best approach for achiving my goal to get babies from my fem cat.

thanks


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If you are interested in breeding Bengal cats, I suggest you find a breeder who is willing to take you under their wing. There is more to breeding than just finding 2 cats to mate. You want to understand whether the cats you have are good breeding stock or whether they are just pet quality cats, which I would not recommend breeding. You need to know about their lineage and ensure that there are not any recessive genetic anomalies to be careful of. You need to understand what to expect through the pregnancy, what can go wrong, what needs vet attention etc. And you need to understand the expenses that you will incur. 

And yes, of course, she will go into heat as soon as her body is ready (anytime between 4-8 months) whether there is a mature male around or not.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd also suggest you try and find a breeder who can help you. When breeding you not only have to find a male for the female. They have to be healthy, they have to complement each other in type and they should be unrelated. An experienced breeder can help you in finding a suitable male. Also remember that a stud probably will spray and that's no fun at all. It can sometimes be better to send the female to a stud owned by an experienced breeder. That way you don't have to live with the spraying and the breeder can supervise the breeding and make sure everything works well.

When starting breeding it's usually wise to start out with females and sending them to studs. Of course showing the cats is a good idea. That way you get to know what strenghts and weaknesses they have in type.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree completely. The crying of the female is sad and you know she can't help herself. If I were to breed cats again, I would have the female only, and take her to the male. I had both male and female, and they had to be separated quite often. They were bonded, so it was hard on both...not to breed or even cuddle. 

Keep the quality of the breed as your first priority.


----------

